# Hello from Iowa



## harley (Aug 8, 2008)

I came across this site on the Iowa Outdoors forum, a poster was talking about the Fatties he made and referenced this site. I checked it out, went to the store and rolled my first two fatties.
Living in Iowa not a lot of people cook outdoors year-around, but I do. I'll bbq or smoke anything, you name it, I'll try it. 
I just got rid of my New Braunfels and purchased a Traeger pellet grill, and love it so far, especially the ease of use.
I'm looking forward to hearing all of the new ideas on this site!! Time to go throw my fatties on the smoker.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 8, 2008)

Harley welcome to SMF you'll find lots of good info and recipes here. I think you'll also find some people from Iowa that smoke year round too.
Don't forget we like Qview. Have fun and happy smoking.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Harley!  Plenty of us folks that smoke year round to keep you company here!


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Harley! Welcome! That was probably me on IO (rouser). 

This is a great site with lot's of helpful people and a ton of excellent useful information!

Take Care,
Kory


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. I'm sure you'll be having a good time with the members and forums. Keep throwing on them fattiies!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 8, 2008)

crap...........TWO cyCLOWNS posting in one post...........we NEED a HAWKEYE poster to welcome harley.........LOLOL

Harley, make sure you sign up for Jeffs FREE 5-day ecourse............LOTS of great info there.........

PLUS you JUST Missed the Iowa gathering..........will be doing it again COUPLE times next year..........


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...highlight=Iowa

check out THAT link...........we had this at saylorville..........great times and good friends, and EXCELLANT FOOD


----------



## harley (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep that was you Rouser!  Saw it on hawgz also.  Thanks !!


----------



## daboys (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to smf Harley. Always nice to see another Iowan join up here. One thing you gotta do here is post plenty of q-view. We like seeing what everyone is smokin.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard, glad ta have ya!  I smoke most all of the year, unless the smoker be buried in a drift er the wind be blowin like crazy!


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 8, 2008)

Harley, Welcome to the SMF!   Glad to have ya.
D88de, I must say.. I like seeing just a few less Hawkeyes.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome Harley.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF from another Iowan, Harley......I use this same nickname on the IO website also....recognize rouser's nickname from there, too.

Glad you found your way here....this it *THE BEST* source for information on smoking.....lots of good ideas and friendly people, too!

WELCOME!!
Eric


----------



## lawdog (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcom Harley, smokin' in the cold is just mind over matter, I don't mind so it don't matter.......I bet my version of cold in W. TX is a little different than IO


----------



## seboke (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Harley!  Do your homework, read the threads, do some searches.  You'll be a pitmaster in no time!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome Harley!
Lots of friendly folks here with lots of great tips!
Happy smokes


----------



## harley (Aug 9, 2008)

SoCal, huh?  You don't happen to be a Chargers fan do you?
Go Bolts!!!


----------



## harley (Aug 9, 2008)

Bird sniffers?  You must be a pheasant hunter as well.  2 1/2 months until opening day here.  I can't wait!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been to a Charger game or two...LOL!
Great stadium, and I suggest going to Seau's prior to the game...GREAT SPORTS BAR!!


----------



## erain (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome to smf Harley!!! i cant get over the amount of people sighning up from Iowa!!!!! kansas city,memphis, lookout!!!! they gonna be sayin Des Moines prretty soon at this rate!!!! glad to have ya!!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome Harley, glad you found us!!

There are few more SUclone fans here, they just hide


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcopme to the SMF family. Glad you joined us


----------

